# The Castine is home



## begreen (Sep 16, 2006)

Today was installation day. I would have loved to do this myself, but had to be content with doing the prep work and occasional assistance. Someone has to be working to pay for this stove. The crew (Mike and Chas) from Aqua Rec were competent and concientious. Here are the pics for the day. I'll post some finals when the floor is done.
-- Well, no matter what I do the images seem to want to assume their own sequence on the site. Sorry about that. --

Last shot is the site for the stove in preparation. (Note that we are under construction still until mid-Oct. when the new flooring gets installed.) Next shot is preparation for the stack. It will be DuraVent DVL on the first floor and DuraVent class A from the ceiling up through the closet and out to the roof. First shot is the 2nd fl closet that the class A chimney pass through. Then there's a shot of Chas on the roof finishing up the exterior fitting.


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is a picture of the closet installation., finished roof install and the Jotul F400 in its new home. My wife and I love the look and can't wait until the walls get repainted and the floor is done so that we can enjoy the new stove.I'll post some beauty shots once the new floors are installed and we have a nice fire going.


----------



## Corie (Sep 16, 2006)

woooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Roospike (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice there ole' BG . Brought back memories of my install ............It don't look like you had to move floor joists ........... that make life & install a whole lot easier. I see the flood light you had talked about where the pipe is going through the ceiling , it ended up in a great spot . You going to put a colored mood light in that ceiling flood ?? Onward with the work our friend ....... onward !


----------



## DonCT (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm diggin the view from your roof!! Very nice.....

Oh, the stove good too


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice looks great. How long did it take from start to finsh?


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks all. I'm on the third breakin burn this morning. Eager to get it seasoned in and ready to roar. That's correct Roo, no floor joists to move. I took my time and with the help and advice of the board was able to plan ahead pretty well. A couple days before the installers came I opened up the closet floor to expose the joists and 1st fl ceiling sheetrock. I would have liked to do it all myself, but someone has to be working to pay the bills. 

Yes, the view from the roof is awesome, it's not too shabby from the 1st floor either. It got a little better with the house almost 3 feet higher.

The job took about 6 hrs. start to finish yesterday. Add an hour for my prior demo work. I still need to trim out the closet, but we're functional.  This is a diagram of my initial layout. The final hearth is 54" on a side. It's a Yoder Hearth Classic. Maybe in a year or two, once I've recovered from all the remodeling, I'll tackle a nice hearth and back wall, but for now I have way too much on my plate. Actually, it looks pretty good. The hearth is sitting on the sub-floor so that the new floor can be built right up to it. That way, when I do get around to finally tiling it, the floor will be ready to go and the final hearth will have a tight, built-in look.


----------



## precaud (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks great, BG. All your careful planning really paid off!


----------



## Homefire (Sep 18, 2006)

DonCT said:
			
		

> I'm diggin the view from your roof!! Very nice.....
> 
> Oh, the stove good too



I agree with Don, that view is amazing.
I had a log home built on a hill side  in Gig Harbor back in the 70's.
Brings back a flood of warm memories of me and the nieghbor's wife Mrs. Jones .
But that was 3 marriages  and several wood burners past.


----------



## begreen (Sep 18, 2006)

I do like the view too. We see west to the Olympics and east to the Cascades. But the real view is to the north. It has some tall firs in it, but we look past Seattle, then Mt. Baker and  all the way to Canada. I love sitting on the porch soaking it all in. That's why were investing in this property. It's a lovely spot if you have time to relax and enjoy it  - ah well, next summer.


----------



## Corie (Sep 18, 2006)

The pyro wants to see her burninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!


----------



## begreen (Sep 18, 2006)

So do I! Too warm today, but it's supposed to cool down soon.  I'll set up the tripod for the next night burn.


----------



## Corie (Sep 18, 2006)

You're the best!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2006)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I do like the view too. We see west to the Olympics and east to the Cascades. But the real view is to the north. It has some tall firs in it, but we look past Seattle, then Mt. Baker and  all the way to Canada. I love sitting on the porch soaking it all in. That's why were investing in this property. It's a lovely spot if you have time to relax and enjoy it  - ah well, next summer.



Gotta admit that I have spent a few months going "What the hell are they doing putting so much into that place? They picked the house up for $%# sake."

That last picture said it all.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> The pyro wants to see her burninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!



Cooling down tonight, I couldn't wait. Here ya go Corie.

10/1/06 - added one more pic


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think I haven't asked the same question myself BB. If it were up to me I'd have built new, but my wife likes old. And we'd be hard pressed to find such a nice piece of property anywhere else. If we did, I'm sure we couldn't afford it. The first of this year I decided, if we're going to do it, let's do it right.


----------



## Nokoni (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks like an amazing place you have!  The new stove looks great, very similar to your old one.  You are going to have an amazing winter sitting in front of that!


----------



## adrpga498 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice look begreen, Best of luck. Too warm here in Jerzy, but I'm getting ready to burn for 1st.time this year anyday.


----------



## crow (Sep 24, 2006)

Stove looks GREAT ! Really pretty. ENJOY it !

I just had my first seasonal break in fire(soapstone) the other night when the temp finally dropped enough overnight to warrant a small fire. So nice.
Forgot over the summer how darn good it is to set back and enoy the warmth of the stove .


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, we've warmed up again too. They say it will be sunny and in the low 70's all week. Oh well, I have plenty to do in the meantime and will enjoy the solar warmth as well. 

We love the look of the stove too. I'll post one final beauty pic once we have the new floors in and trimmed out. By then we should be into daily nighttime burns.


----------



## elkimmeg (Sep 24, 2006)

Welll  things are finally comming back together with your home  Got to love the lot and views

 Save all the receits so you can deduct from Uncle Sam.  I sure a case can be made for energy improvements

BTW  If one has time maybe we should wiki  the energy tax breaks As to what is covered and what amounts one can expect to d take a deduction. Here I have replaced 3 sliders and now to front load energysaver washer. I think wood stove improvements are not
 deductiable? However newer furnaces of hotwater heaters are.

  Tell you other better half its ok  to enjor a few minutes relaxing in front of the fire  One does not have to work 24/7


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2006)

Great idea Elk. That would be a helpful Wiki. 

> "Tell you other better half its ok to enjor a few minutes relaxing in front of the fire One does not have to work 24/7"

We both need a rest. She's been packing everything up for the floor replacement in between canning sessions. The crops aren't waiting for us, so for the next two weeks it'll be pretty intense. My push right now is to be sure we are completely ready and weather tight for winter. Making good progress. Come October, we'll kick back and savor the fruits of our labor I hope.


----------



## cbrodsky (Oct 1, 2006)

Cool view - maybe for a future project, time to get up there and build a widow's walk 

We stayed in a B&B in Nova Scotia in a town next to the ferry departure for Newfoundland - had a neat little enclosed room right on the roof peak just big enough for a loveseat and a couple of chairs, and windows all around.  This would be a perfect location for something like that.

Now I'm seeing I'm going to have to also get an "action" picture 

-Colin


----------



## Corie (Oct 1, 2006)

BEgreen,

Thanks for the "in-burn" photos.  I love the look of that stove and I hope it provides you with a wonderful, warm winter.


----------



## begreen (Oct 1, 2006)

NY Soapstone said:
			
		

> Cool view - maybe for a future project, time to get up there and build a widow's walk
> 
> We stayed in a B&B in Nova Scotia in a town next to the ferry departure for Newfoundland - had a neat little enclosed room right on the roof peak just big enough for a loveseat and a couple of chairs, and windows all around.  This would be a perfect location for something like that.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I crawl out of the skylite just to sit up on the roof. You're right, a widows walk would be a really nice addition. Taking donations here.....


----------

